# True wide bore 510 drip tips



## Viper_SA (23/6/15)

Been buying drip tips like @Rob Fisher buys screwdrivers, but I can't seem to find a true wide bore 510 drip tip. Looking for some Delrin drip tips with wide tops and bottoms. A lot I have bought are pretty wide at the top, but still teeny tiny at the 510 part. Attempting to drill them out have worked one one or two, but failed on many more. 

Maybe a nice friction fit would be best, saving the cut-in for the oring as well.... Anyone have stock of something like this? I got a nice really wide stubby with either the Derringer from Vapeclub or Sir Vape, I mixed them up, so nut sure. The one with the double orings anyway. I just don't like the stubby, prefer it a bit longer (I know how that sounds in non-vape terms )


----------



## Viper_SA (24/6/15)

Bump


----------



## Viper_SA (25/6/15)

Maybe this will help explain....
Need something like the one on the left


----------



## Barak (25/6/15)

only thing like that i have seen is the atlantis 2 driptip. Where do you want to use it?


----------



## Viper_SA (25/6/15)

Barak said:


> only thing like that i have seen is the atlantis 2 driptip. Where do you want to use it?



On EVERYTHING! I hate these teeny tiny drip tip openings.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Barak (25/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> On EVERYTHING! I hate these teeny tiny drip tip openings.


yeah but most devices will force you to the 510 connection, so if you find something that big, it wont fit. i also hate the small openings. But i went with the 2 puffs tip with airflow. that is awesome. gives you the illusion of a wide bore because of the extra airflow you receive. Dont know if something like that will work for you.


----------



## Viper_SA (25/6/15)

@Barak all three of thise are 510's. Just different sized bottom openings.


----------



## Barak (25/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> @Barak all three of thise are 510's. Just different sized bottom openings.


aah i see. my apologies. I would also like to know that then. does not seem like anyone has answers.


----------



## Viper_SA (25/6/15)

Maybe a mod can change the title to include '510'.... See I neglected to add that part.....


----------



## capetocuba (25/6/15)

@KieranD has teflon ones. I bored mine out and its LEKKER!


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (25/6/15)

We've got a few pretty wide ones, I'll check them and confirm tomorrow which are the proper wide bore and give you ID measurements on those if you'd like.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/6/15)

@Nimbus_Cloud that would be awesome, thanks


----------



## Dr Phil (25/6/15)

Awesome drip tips


----------



## Yiannaki (25/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Maybe a mod can change the title to include '510'.... See I neglected to add that part.....


Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (25/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> On EVERYTHING! I hate these teeny tiny drip tip openings.


I sent you a 2puffs drip tip with airflow control  see how you like it. It's pretty cool. Pun intended 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/6/15)

Awesome @Yusuf Cape Vaper thanks so much.
Busy cconverting my Legion RDA to BF, but I just broke my only 1mm drill bit, and need to drill one more hole  Hopefully a colleague can borrow me on tomorrow night  Knew those vapeless owl spares wuld come in handy one day


----------



## Viper_SA (26/6/15)

Thanks @Yusuf Cape Vaper the drip tip works great. Don't like the air flow, drop the flavor for me, but it is wider at the bottom than my other 2puffs without the air flow.


----------



## Viper_SA (26/6/15)

Just a note to the vendors, a pic of the top and bottom of drip tips would also be great on the sites...

@KieranD 
@Nimbus_Cloud 
@Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (27/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Been buying drip tips like @Rob Fisher buys screwdrivers, but I can't seem to find a true wide bore 510 drip tip. Looking for some Delrin drip tips with wide tops and bottoms. A lot I have bought are pretty wide at the top, but still teeny tiny at the 510 part. Attempting to drill them out have worked one one or two, but failed on many more.
> 
> Maybe a nice friction fit would be best, saving the cut-in for the oring as well.... Anyone have stock of something like this? I got a nice really wide stubby with either the Derringer from Vapeclub or Sir Vape, I mixed them up, so nut sure. The one with the double orings anyway. I just don't like the stubby, prefer it a bit longer (I know how that sounds in non-vape terms )


Is this what you want?


----------



## Viper_SA (27/6/15)

Pretty much yeah @Genosmate


----------



## Genosmate (27/6/15)

PM sent.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (27/6/15)

these are the drip tips I use on all tanks:

http://vapor-jack.com/shop/DripTips/runde-Drip-Tips-yolo/Yolo-Serie/-yolo-6-5mm--115-386.html
http://vapor-jack.com/shop/DripTips/runde-Drip-Tips-yolo/Yolo-Serie/Pitman.html

they send to non EU countries as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

